Ask HN: Why Is the Resolution Inside Any VR So Poor? - mkovji
======
jmiller099
[https://9to5google.com/2018/05/22/google-lg-vr-oled-
display/](https://9to5google.com/2018/05/22/google-lg-vr-oled-display/)

